# Here's a strange question!



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

As you know, Ben is back in her room after tooth surgery, doing well. I have carpeting in the living room, and when I go and sit with her, and she rubs against me - sometimes I give her a little static electricity shock on her nose! Of course, she runs and will be weary of coming to me for an hour or two. Lately I make sure my hands are a little wet so this doesn't happen, but is there anything else I can do short of buying a humidifier??
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a humidifier running 24/7 for me and my cats! Its very dry where I live.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd just get a humidifier. You can get some good cheap travel sized ones for about 30$. It's better for your skin and health too!


----------

